# Veels geluk met jou verjaardag Frank



## Matatazela

And many more of whatever Nimrod said, with a tot of Stroh Rum on top!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## spatan

Make it a goody Frank... try not explode your liver though...Got me some Silver Flames to hunt with....thought of you when they arrived.

Take care my friend...:shade:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager

Thank you mates !!!

I had a very nice party yesterday, not to much of the best stuff, but enough to feel like a lion later in bed ;-)

Here some pictures from my braai :

Some Steaks on the rooster from Ruhan

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb262/caracal_01/Birthday Party 2009/



















The Baas by doing the best job




























Some german worsies










Neighbours, family and friends at the table





































Later at night a solid fire with some straffdopies


----------



## spatan

Nice one Frank...

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## jcdup

Looks like you had a great time Frank.

Hope the year ahead will be great one!


----------



## AK145

Looks like a great time :darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey

Hey Frank. Another year then? The best of wishes from all the Hanaczeck-Krugers here in the Limpopo province. We wish you a happy and healthy year and can't wait for a visit from you. All the best. It seems you had a very nice braai. :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

Baie dankie mates !!! Nice to get greetings from my beloved country.


----------



## mogodu

Stefan and Martie says HAPPY BIRTHDAY Frank
Better late than never :teeth:

Looks like you had a great time
Groete
Stefan


----------



## Ruhan

*Happy Birthday!!*

Happy Birthday Frank!

Sorry for the late congratulations but rather a bit late than never!

It looks like it was a great party indeed and nice to see some familiar faces on the photos.
Now that you have such a monster of a rooster, you might have to build a bigger braai! :mg:

Anyway, all the best for the year ahead and many more strafdoppies! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

Ruhan said:


> Happy Birthday Frank!
> 
> Sorry for the late congratulations but rather a bit late than never!
> 
> It looks like it was a great party indeed and nice to see some familiar faces on the photos.
> Now that you have such a monster of a rooster, you might have to build a bigger braai! :mg:
> 
> Anyway, all the best for the year ahead and many more strafdoppies! :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Baie dankie Ruhan !!
Some of this guests ask for you.
Een strafdoppie on you old mate :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Frank*

happy BD Frank,sorry I am late,but took a weeks leave.I'll have a few on you tonight.All the best and by the way you look good for 85
Philip & Belinda


----------



## Karoojager

Philip Moolman said:


> All the best and by the way you look good for 85
> Philip & Belinda


Thank you Philip & Belinda
I am proud about my young look:teeth:


----------

